# How SPs lead and inspire



## julia_irrlicht (Nov 12, 2011)

*Do you consider yourself a leader? Is this a general pattern or situational? *​ 
*What about inspiring others and being a role-model? *​ 
*Do you get comments that your performance in area of your passion (work / studying / hobby) are better than the others? How to you rate them yourself? *​ 
*What about the below thinking? *



From what I learnt about SPs, I believe that the best leadership style for SP is *situational leadership* (solving a concrete problem or acting fast, while the others are considering possibilities). It also looks that SP can become a *role-model via their works as they have highest quality.* Of course, creations are different - fashion, arts, acting performance, breaking records in sports, engineering. To show the difference: NF inspires via winning hearts ("I want to be like this person") and SP via their achievements / creations ("I want to make things like this person"). ​ 
Keirsey defined SP leadership strengh as being a realist and dealing with a concrete problem to solve.
*"**Practical in every sense of the word. He deals with concrete problems in an expeditious manner.* He an observe a system and see how it actually works, can find where breakdowns and errors occur, and can figure out the corrections needed very rapidly [...] He welcomes and seeks change. As a leader, more than any other, this type will know what is going on in an organization, for he has acute powers of observation regarding the environment. Under his leadership things happen with an economy of motion. The SP leader *does not fight the system but uses what is there and available to solve problem situations. He does not use his energies needlessly in worrying about changing what cannot be* *changed" *​ 
There is another feature - *performance excellence *- "natural ability to excel in any of the arts, not only the fine arts such as painting and sculpting, or the performing arts such as music, theater, and dance, but also the athletic, military, political, mechanical, and industrial arts, as well as the art of the deal in business". ​ 

Some "leadership quotes" from PeC. So different from NT "visionery" style  



xReBoRN7 said:


> I notice when I'm my normal/confident self, I attract a lot of followers and I generally have people that tag along with me wherever I go...I usually don't even try to take charge, it just happens. Having said that(like mentioned above), I don't ever follow. It's like if I'm in a group, I lead...if no one wants to follow, I fly solo(but again, for whatever reason, I just sink into the leader position wherever I go and I generally don't look up to anyone else as a leader)





fratz said:


> In my current profession, I am a VP in a hospital. I would never have picked this role and would rather be a bed-side nurse in a specialty area. I think I am much better suited as a "specialist" vs a 30,000 foot level "generalist". I seem to have been given leadership responsibility my whole life. It's been said that its because of my "quiet, no-nonsense, unassuming, clear direction" style.





ClarifiedMind said:


> It usually begins by me saying, "Alright fuck it let's get started so we can be done...c'mon you over here, you do that. You, right there and I'll do this." Or, the rules get in the way so I have to explain to people why we can't follow them to the letter right now. It starts that way too sometimes.





DJArendee said:


> I don't actively try to be in charge. But whenever the group doesn't have a brain, I tend to step up. I'll hang out with my friends and we'll sit around in the living room taking turns asking, "what do you want to do?" "Idunno, what do YOU want to do?" At this point I stand with a fist in the air and say, "We're going to the driving range!" and then it is so. But I usually delegate the politics to someone else and act as the hidden engine of the group.





eClipse said:


> The leadership style I like the most is to lead by example. It's like Alexander the Greats leadership style, he goes into battle with his men, experiences the same wounds and bleeds with them. I don't like to hold a position of leadership but will gladly show it by example. I like an equality and everyone pulling their own weight. This is still the leadership style I use at work.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I've acted as a leader by motivating others to action when they weren't doing anything. It drives me crazy for people to whine and whine or to "not do" after a period of time. I totally understand procrastinating or being lazy, but people who never take action drive me nuts and I will put my foot up someone's ass if necessary.

I am also brave in confronting people or "doing something about it" which could be seen as leadership.

Situational leadership is apt, because I'm not an ExxJ in presuming leadership roles often or in a general sense, because I don't.

I mean like if someone trashes the kitchen I'll do things like clean the entire kitchen, and then hide the dishes and pots and pans so they can't make a mess again. Of course, this is after taking more reasonable measures like talking to the person first. I will only talk to a person so many times until I DO something.

I get complimented on things like my writing and my cooking the most. I've also had people copy my moves when I was a dancer. 

I've also been complimented on my ability to react quickly. It's both a strength and weakness I have. May have to do with Se or being an Enneagram 6, or both. Reacting is both a good and bad thing for me. 

I've also been complimented on having the balls to go for what I want, or for being resourceful with limited circumstances or limited supplies in some contexts.


----------

